# Need help finding......



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello!

I am new to this site and quite new to Muskie and Pike fishing. I have yet to catch a monster but have had the luxury of netting a 42 Muskie for my cousin while fishing in his canoe!!! WHAT A FIGHT!!!!!

I was wondering if anyone would happen to know where the best place to get wire for making an in-line spinner??? Is this something you could purchase at a hardware store or Candaian tire.....??? Also, what size would of wire would be best to use??????


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...parentType=index&indexId=cat190001&hasJS=true

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...parentType=index&indexId=cat190005&hasJS=true


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

FF-

If you want to get into lure building, you definately need to get a catolog from Moore's Lures. Just type into Google and it should come up.. I know he is a supplier to alot of the basement bait makers and he has all the supplies you will ever need..

hope this helps..


----------



## AWH (May 5, 2006)

Stamina, Inc. is another excellent source. But I second Moore's Lures. Great source with very good prices. He also offers discounts on certain items if purchased in bulk quantities.

Aaron


----------

